# 20G planted



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's my new 20G planted, finally.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&stc=1&d=1219549038

The source of plants used here are 4 people I met in GTA aquaria and another person from pricenetwork. Some of you will recognize your plant here.

I'm still exprimenting, not sure which ones are available and which ones I like yet. I threw most of specifies I could get my hands on into this tank, and still try to make it look decent. Once it starts growing, I'll probably have to start pulling some plants.

Regardless, I like this tank a lot as is. 

When my plants all outgrow 20G tanks, I'll seriously consider getting a 75G. I know I want it soon, but I'm already exhausted from searching for stuff and settings things up. I'd like to take a break and enjoy the tanks now for a while.

Let me know what you think and how things should be improved. This is a low tech tank, just a light (coralife dual fluorescent), eco-complete substrate and some fishes.

At this point, I'm just praying all plants will survive and grow.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I like it. It looks really good and the plants are placed well.  What is the wattage of each tube?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great looking tank conix! I'm glad everything is working well in your new tank! Indeed placement looks good, and it'll be a jungle when it grows in... keep us updated!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Love IT! keep us updated


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey nice plants, tank looks great!

You still going to plant a couple more tanks as well?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> Hey nice plants, tank looks great!
> 
> You still going to plant a couple more tanks as well?


Yes, actually I'm done with them. 2 10Gals, one of them is heavily planted and planning to bring dwarf puffers in them, and another I've prepared for my godson, waiting for it to cycle and be sent to his place. Neither tanks are worthy of pictures, so I won't be posting pictures of them 

I still have some leftovers I'm trying to keep them alive until after I build a stand for another 20Gal I just re-sealed (not in great condition, lots of scratches but no cracks). That tank will just keep plants alive/grow, and hopefully I'll have a bigger tank to replant in a few months.

Thanks everyone for looking! I promise I'll post updated picture when things change enough.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

By the way, so far the costliest material for my planted tanks has been the substrate. Eco-complete from Big-Als is very expensive! (~$35 plus taxes for 20lb?) 

What would be a lower cost alternative to eco-complete?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Calmer said:


> I like it. It looks really good and the plants are placed well.  What is the wattage of each tube?


I believe it is 18W each, full spectrum and 6700K.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> By the way, so far the costliest material for my planted tanks has been the substrate. Eco-complete from Big-Als is very expensive! (~$35 plus taxes for 20lb?)
> 
> What would be a lower cost alternative to eco-complete?


Substrate is usually very expensive, and there's really no good substitute, IMO.

Wait till you get into brighter light fixtures, CO2 systems and the like. And rare and expensive plants


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Substrate is usually very expensive, and there's really no good substitute, IMO.
> 
> Wait till you get into brighter light fixtures, CO2 systems and the like. And rare and expensive plants


AAAh the addictiions of aquaria... I keep running to the kids playground to grab the pea gravel from it. I need to go there at night shortly to get another bag of it for this 25G I found.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Substrate is usually very expensive, and there's really no good substitute, IMO.
> 
> Wait till you get into brighter light fixtures, CO2 systems and the like. And rare and expensive plants


Don't tempt me. If the disadvantage of going low tech is just speed, I'll be happy with that. This hobby is teaching me how to be really patient, and I don't mind that at all.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

very nice, very lush aquarium, nice job!

I am a big fan of the hygrophilia rose you added...it grows like crazy, even under low-medium light...you will be trimming that one very soon...also love the red ludwigia...I've had that one as well...it really only thrives in medium to high light tanks...I had a tough time with it, as it tended to look 'leggy' in my aquarium.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

conix67 said:


> I believe it is 18W each, full spectrum and 6700K.


1.8 w/g is good for a low tech style of aquarium.
You may want to read this on Walstad Natural Planted Tank for some ideas. This is the most natural method possible for an aquarium. 
http://thegab.org/Articles/WalstadTank.html
Also here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

conix67 said:


> By the way, so far the costliest material for my planted tanks has been the substrate. Eco-complete from Big-Als is very expensive! (~$35 plus taxes for 20lb?)
> 
> What would be a lower cost alternative to eco-complete?


Nice tank, the variety of plants all look really nice together. If I were a fish - I'd hang out there!

Re substrate : If you ever travel out towards Hamilton, www.mops.ca are physically located there and if you email/call ahead so set it up, they will allow pick-up of substrate. Their price is $23.50/bag. If you don't get out that way and are going to need multiple bags, you may find it's cheaper to mail order from them than the local BAs. By the time you order 2 bags it's cheaper, if you need some other supplies to include with the shipment it gets even better. If you can fit a drive by the store in with a planned trip that way and can skip the shipping all together...<taps fingers and grins like Mr. Burns>

Before I went with MOPS, I spoke with a BAs manager or senior employee who was aware of the price difference and let me walk away and buy several bags elsewhere rather than haggle. <Insert head slapping smiley here> I try to support local businesses but I'll only go so far.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Nice tank, the variety of plants all look really nice together. If I were a fish - I'd hang out there!
> 
> Re substrate : If you ever travel out towards Hamilton, www.mops.ca are physically located there and if you email/call ahead so set it up, they will allow pick-up of substrate. Their price is $23.50/bag. If you don't get out that way and are going to need multiple bags, you may find it's cheaper to mail order from them than the local BAs. By the time you order 2 bags it's cheaper, if you need some other supplies to include with the shipment it gets even better. If you can fit a drive by the store in with a planned trip that way and can skip the shipping all together...<taps fingers and grins like Mr. Burns>
> 
> Before I went with MOPS, I spoke with a BAs manager or senior employee who was aware of the price difference and let me walk away and buy several bags elsewhere rather than haggle. <Insert head slapping smiley here> I try to support local businesses but I'll only go so far.


That price difference is insane! I wish I lived in Hamilton area. Unless I'm purchasing loads of stuff together, a dedicated trip won't be worth it considering the cost of gas these days.

Delivery pretty much nullifies much of the savings you can have 

Too bad all the cherry picking seasons are over. Do they have any good apple farms in Hamilton area ? 

Anyway, I tried to build my tank thinking if I were a fish what would I like to see in there  ... but at the same time it would look decent enough to the viewers.

Thanks everyone for positive comments, I'm encouraged to do more of these.. adding more tanks is becoming costly because of substrate and lights, more than anything else..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also mail order the substrate through BA, but I'm not sure the difference (price matching) plus the 5% is still enough to justify the shipping, but I have no idea what the extra weight charge is, so it might be worth looking into.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

I had no idea MOPS was located in Hamilton! How corn-venient for me! I must look into that.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

adding some pics of inhabitants of this tank. Current list - a little over stocked??

1 x male dwarf gourami
2 x female dwarf gourami
3 x golden honey gourami
5 x neon tetras
5 x dwarf rainbow
1 x hillstream loach
1 x short fin brown BN pleco
1 x long fin brown BN pleco
1 x oto
1 x amano shrimp


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pics!

A little suggestion, in a tank with the dimensions of a 20G, I would strongly recommend you choose either the rainbows or the neons as your schooling fish. Each do better with more of their kind. Also, I would add a few more otos, as they like more of their own kind too, especially in a 20G (I keep one in a 10G)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Even in a 10g, otos need company. The usual recommendation for any group is 5 or 6, but even in a 10, I'd recommend at least a trio.

I have 6 in my 20g.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

My single oto (who was once with another) has been fine for the last year and a half. It's more circumstantial actually, as I have had a very disjointed community in recent memory.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess I could add at least 2 more otos if that will keep them happier.

I would like to keep at least one oto in every planted tank, that will require at least 11 more otos  if they should be 3 minimum.

Let me know when Big Als have them on sale again. Last time I got them for either 2 for $1.49 or $1.99, just recently.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've gotten them from BA for 3 for 1.50 or something ridiculous before.

Yes, any and all community fish will be 'fine' alone, but think of it this way: if you get fed and taken care of, but live all by yourself with no contact from others like you, sure you might appear 'fine', but really, you're not. They're social, so they need others to interact with. Add 2 or 3 in, and you'll see that as a group their behavior is incredibly different, and much more rewarding to watch.

It kills me to see when people keep one of this and one of that, when they're community fish. They need a community of like individuals, just like us. Please give them some friends to play with


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I've gotten them from BA for 3 for 1.50 or something ridiculous before.
> 
> Yes, any and all community fish will be 'fine' alone, but think of it this way: if you get fed and taken care of, but live all by yourself with no contact from others like you, sure you might appear 'fine', but really, you're not. They're social, so they need others to interact with. Add 2 or 3 in, and you'll see that as a group their behavior is incredibly different, and much more rewarding to watch.
> 
> It kills me to see when people keep one of this and one of that, when they're community fish. They need a community of like individuals, just like us. Please give them some friends to play with


You make me feel guilty of all lone fishes in my tanks. Do plecs need company of the same kind as well? what about hillstream loaches??

I'll definitely get more otos. 3 for $1.50 will make it really easy.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, some fish are inherently territorial and can do fine without company of others of their species. My school of 11 cories are the most hilarious to watch, and you can clearly see that they are a 'school' a lone cory will just sit there, and you'll never see any of the behaviors that they show when they're in groups.

Plecos like to have their own piece of tank, so they can be kept solitary. Otos (despite being plecos), and some of the smallest plecos need other fish to keep them company though.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

FTS update as of today...










Turning into a jungle. The way I wanted it..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

fantastic... i love it :3


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good to hear you like it!  

I should trim it in a month or so...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

update as of today.. some plants died off but others took off, needs trimming










getting overcrowded

cardinal tetras x 12
neon tetras x 6
dwarf rainbows x3 (one male two females)
red platy x1
male tuxedo guppies x2
pair of white mollies
long fin pleco x1
short fin pleco x1
hillstream loach x1
red cherry shrimp x5+
millions of malaysian trumpet snails
some ram horn snails
molly frys


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love the overgrown look


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol, the hygro "angustifolia' exploded on you. It used to do that (still does) in my tank - but I trim it back pretty aggressively now.

Looking good!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks. I do like they way it grows and stays healthy, unlike some other plants. I wish all plants grow like this one!

I've been thinking about moving this one to my 46G bow tank currently with cichlids. Now I'm thinking of not adding a tank for a while, and use 46G bow for reef tank without sump...


----------

